# ISTA+ 4.32.15 update with ISTA Launcher Console



## ersin980ec0 (12 mo ago)

hello people


I have installed ISTA+ 4.32.15 on the notebook and now I need to use ISTA Launcher Console to auctaulize the data to 4.33.20, but in order, so 4.32.15 to 4.32.20 and then 4.32.32 and so on. Now I have looked at a tutorial for Ista Launcher Console but I don't understand it at all.

Can someone explain me the steps exactly what I need to enter where?


































I am very grateful for any help.


----------

